# Error



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 25, 2012)

I've gotten this adobe flash error 3 times in two days solely when visiting this site; I don't know if it's caused by one of the ads or what, but it's becoming quite worrisome to me.

A script in this movie is causing Adobe Flash Player to run slowly if it continues to run your computer may become unresponsive. Do you want to abort the script? Yes/No


----------

